# In A Drawing Sort Of Mood...



## BlakbirdxGyarados

... so does anyone want their betta(s) drawn by me?

http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z356/djblakbird/Siamese%20Fighting%20Fish/Rowan/
^This is a reference for you guys to know what style I do.

I do plan on doing traditional, though. (Meaning pencil and paper.)

I only plan on doing something like a lightly-colored sketch. If anyone wants to be my first victim-- I MEAN, first guinea pig to show off this type of art, then I'd appreciate it. ;3

If anyone wants a digital drawing (I do draw the bettas better than I have them in the album as linked above), I'm actually selling those, full color with a background of your choice*, for $10 (more than one fish --> $1 per extra). Which $10 for full color and full background with a fish is... actually a great deal, in the art world. lol. Funds go towards my fishies, of course. If I get enough commissions... maybe I can pay off a few bills, too. xD;


Let me know... I actually haven't felt like drawing so badly in literally two years.


Edit: *background, meaning, if you want plants and a castle in the background. If you just want a solid-color background, I can shave off two bucks.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

<< No takers.

In any case, I did take a request.
It's a digital sketch, which I can do for free as well, though the background won't be as detailed as it is in the example below.
The request was made by fishy friend 2, who may or may not have to evacuate their home because of the wildfires. In any case, it only felt right to make it a little prettier by adding a stock background.










Traditional sketches are still available, and full colored digital is also still available. I'm in the process of creating a thread in the Classifieds for that.


----------



## FireKidomaru

Ooo could you do mine?? All my pictures are in my albums... Thank you  your a wonderful artist and I'm sure fishy friend 2 is very glad you did that for him/her


----------



## fishy friend2

i love it it is great


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Update: 
Here's the thread for commissions: 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=816057#post816057




FireKidomaru said:


> Ooo could you do mine?? All my pictures are in my albums... Thank you  your a wonderful artist and I'm sure fishy friend 2 is very glad you did that for him/her


Happily! Is there any specific fish you'd like me to do? Or all of them?  I don't mind either way.
Edit: I felt it was easier (and prettier based on how I arranged it) to put all of fishy friend 2's bettas on one page. Individual pages will be made for yours, FireK, but I can attempt to put 10 bettas in one page. xD'


----------



## betta lover1507

never mind i have noo money to spend ( i wissh i did)


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Aww... but this is the thread for the free sketches! ;D


----------



## betta lover1507

o ok can you do chili and straw berry together ( luna n lunar will get another chance lol) here are pics:
chili: he is a HM
















and here is strawberry: she is a VT

















thx if you can =D


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Ah, I see... Spawning mates, I assume? 

Will do. I'll get started now.

Edit: Couldn't help but notice you have two of the same picture for Chili. xD;


----------



## betta lover1507

yea there spawning mates, i mixed it up with another XP


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Heh, no problem. Chili's basically a solid red HM, correct?

Edit: I found his other picture. http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2491&pictureid=18123


----------



## Amphibianite

Hey if you want to do the curly joe picture from the other thread I would love to see it done in your style ^_^


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Sure! The reflection too, I assume?


----------



## Amphibianite

If you could


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

First one I got done:
Betta Lover1507's Chili and Strawberry.

While I can't say I'll enjoy the two _foods_ put together... I think I like how the _fish_ go together. c:










For some reason, it took two hours for the background to render. :V All I did was smudge it a little... Then again, the original file was 200ppi and 2000 pixels wide.

Hope you like it. 

Working on the others still.

Edit: Except I totally just nodded off after posting this. I'm going to bed for now. |D;;


----------



## trilobite

Amazing pictures!:-D
Could you please do one of these guys?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

@*trilobite*, In the same picture, I'm assuming... since that's all I seem to be getting requests for. x)


*Update *to all asking a request of me:
Anyone just asking a sketch of their fish and no other specifications, I'll just draw all your fish in one page, as digital.
If you'd rather each fish have their own page, certain/all fish have a traditional sketch, etc. you'll have to be specific. Just letting you know what I'm doing, though.


----------



## Reece

Are the pencil-to-paper sketches free??? If so would you mind doing me a sketch of this photo which is Daz my purple Veil tail??? Would be cool to have a sketch as my avatar! 

Sorry that the pictures so small, lousy iPod camera. Hopefully you can see him enough to sketch...


----------



## Reece

Oh by the way could it be coloured too?? His body is a dark purple but his fins seem to be a bit lighter... (Like a darkish blue).


----------



## Reece

Ah just saw in the other thread that colouring costs some dollar... Never mind XD but would still like sketches plz! lol confusing myself now


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

lawl Reece. xD

Included in a sketch is color. (A betta is much prettier with it. ;D ) Both pencil-to-paper and digital sketches are free. 

The difference between what I'm selling and what's free:
*Free*: 
Sketch of your fish... any number of your fish, really... that isn't as cleanly colored or drawn as the paid-for version. The shading will be none to very little, and there will be a solid, simple, or no background added. Details are at a minimum, as well. If anything, it's a more rough cartoonish look.
If desired, I'm also willing to replace coloring with just shading. A black-and-white picture, really.

*Commissioned*:
These are drawings of your one fish (with $1 per extra fish) that are drawn cleanly (no frayed lines) and colored more detailed (more to your fish's color, no accidental out-of-the-lines coloring). Can be done as detailed as each scale on the body, should the commissioner want it. (I'll need a decent picture though, if at all possible.) 
Midgrounds/foreground plants are also included. 1-3 is the limit... more if the plants you chose are generally small. Really it depends on the species of plant to determine how many you can have... I might have to note that in my ad, but if, say, you wanted five Amazon Sword plants, I can do an extra 3 of the rather large plants (unless you wanted them small) for the same cost as one extra fish. The only reason I limit plants is to keep the picture from getting too crowded.
Backgrounds are blurr-detailed... meaning you can have an elaborate castle in the background or a sunken ship in the background, or maybe you just want it to be as simple as a vast space of open water... but it will be blurred. The focus of the picture is supposed to be your fish, anyway. 
While commissioned pieces are intended to be the more realistic pieces, I've never quite proven to be a realistic artist. It will be of vibrant color, rather than mature, and there will be some things expressed more than in a real betta. Example: the eyes are likely to look less like a real betta's and more as they're seen in the sketches I've done as posted here.
Color in commissioned pieces can also be converted to mid-contrast black and white. In either case... you betta(s) will have the most detail than anything else.


----------



## Reece

Cool!!! Yeah having the roughly coloured sketch would be nice!!!! Thanks...!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

No problem! I'm off the computer for a while (was on it pretty much all day... I feel guilty xD), but if I get a chance to sit down today, I'll work on your traditional piece, Reece.


----------



## Potential4Evil

Id love a pick of Baldwick, with asian inspired plants and a orange/yellow shelled mystery snail (his friend, Gary)

do u have a paypal i can send the money to? 
and ill pm you pictures after I can figure out how to pay you


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

I got your PM, Potential4Evil.

For yours and others reference, I do have a Paypal address. I prefer it as payment, though any other forms of payment are accepted... I wait until checks/money orders/etc. go through to my bank before getting started, though.


----------



## trilobite

"@*trilobite*, In the same picture, I'm assuming... since that's all I seem to be getting requests for. x)"

Yeap and could it be the free version please? xD
Thank you very much :notworthy:


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

@trilo, yes it can be. xD This is the free thread, after all.


----------



## betta lover1507

*GASP that is soo beautiful 0_0 i love it very mucho. and yes you found lol i was very tired last night. actually i got them from different pet store's, most of the babies died {=[ but thank you so much


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Sorry to hear that about the babies, bl1507. D: Was it their first spawn together?
In any case, it was fun drawing them. You're very welcome!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

I got this done while waiting for a copy of my car key at the store. (Yes, I lose my car keys a lot. xD)










Hope you like it, Reece! c:


----------



## Reece

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you!!!!


----------



## Reece

Immediately turned into my avatar! haha. Thought I'd keep your signature on when I cropped it, wanted to make sure that your name is still on it! I genuinly love it! By the way quite impressed that you saw the red on that photo, even though I know it's there I still struggle to see it!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

Could you do one of Bruce? Which ever one is free lol, Thanks!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Reece said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you!!!!





Reece said:


> Immediately turned into my avatar! haha. Thought I'd keep your signature on when I cropped it, wanted to make sure that your name is still on it! I genuinly love it! By the way quite impressed that you saw the red on that photo, even though I know it's there I still struggle to see it!


I actually did a bit of accidental research on Daz. :lol:
I noticed your conversation with another user on your new betta, and you said that he had a bit of red on his ventrals (the antannae things below his gills ;D ). I actually had a bit of fun drawing Daz, too. Heck, I have fun drawing all the bettas, but yours was the first colored pencil sketch. I'm really glad you love it! I can really tell you do! ;-)



HelloThere123Betta said:


> Could you do one of Bruce? Which ever one is free lol, Thanks!


lol, Both the digital and pencil sketches are free. Since I'm sitting down at my computer in a bit, I'll likely have the time to work on yours as a digital.


----------



## Laki

oooooooo I'm so bad I found this! If I had money I'd pay you  Loves supporting an artist ^^ I had a commission done of my 2 bunnies on another forum ^^ It's around somewhere in my desktop  I must say, your pencil sketches are SO pretty!! That one you did for Reece <3<3<3 Looks a bit like Lakitu.

Ps, my birthday is September 30


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Laki said:


> oooooooo I'm so bad I found this! If I had money I'd pay you  Loves supporting an artist ^^ I had a commission done of my 2 bunnies on another forum ^^ It's around somewhere in my desktop  I must say, your pencil sketches are SO pretty!! That one you did for Reece <3<3<3 Looks a bit like Lakitu.
> 
> Ps, my birthday is September 30


Lol, did I hear a *hint hint* in there? xD

Thanks, though. While being supported financially as an artist, I also appreciate critique and compliments as support.  I'm glad you enjoy my work.
Bunnies! Some of the funnest creatures to sketch.... In my case, I find them fun because the rabbit wouldn't stop moving, lol.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

So I don't lose track, here are the requests I have left (in order, as they'll be done as fast as they can in that order)

*Commission*:
Potential4Evil

*Digital sketches*:
FireKidomaru
Amphibianite
Trilobite
HelloThere123Betta


The plan is to work on commissions as priority, though with my attention span and patience, I do need to switch sometimes. =\

@FireKidomaru, I know it looks like I skipped over yours... but you have so many bettas to draw. xD; It's taking me a bit, and I'm trying to take care of the fewer-bettas drawings at the same time.


----------



## Potential4Evil

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> So I don't lose track, here are the requests I have left (in order, as they'll be done as fast as they can in that order)
> 
> *Commission*:
> Potential4Evil
> 
> *Digital sketches*:
> FireKidomaru
> Amphibianite
> Trilobite
> HelloThere123Betta
> 
> 
> The plan is to work on commissions as priority, though with my attention span and patience, I do need to switch sometimes. =\
> 
> @FireKidomaru, I know it looks like I skipped over yours... but you have so many bettas to draw. xD; It's taking me a bit, and I'm trying to take care of the fewer-bettas drawings at the same time.


take your time! i know how art goes lol I still have 2/3 commissions of elves on a gallery site i have to do that i got last year >w<


----------



## Laki

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Lol, did I hear a *hint hint* in there? xD
> 
> Thanks, though. While being supported financially as an artist, I also appreciate critique and compliments as support.  I'm glad you enjoy my work.
> Bunnies! Some of the funnest creatures to sketch.... In my case, I find them fun because the rabbit wouldn't stop moving, lol.


 don't skip a beat do ya?  I'd love a sketch of Laki ^^ My bunny is the world's worst bunny. If you keep your distance she'll stay still. She's extremely shy, until she hears the raisin box a'shakin'! Had a rough start to life is all. Should get her a collar with "misunderstood" in jewels for her :lol:

Anyway, when you gets the chance is fine ^^ I knows what it's like to have deadlines and priorities. I used to paint a lot, did some for the Beagle Rescue here who auctioned it off. Good times


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Potential4Evil said:


> take your time! i know how art goes lol I still have 2/3 commissions of elves on a gallery site i have to do that i got last year >w<


Yeah, with the all-of-a-sudden-dozens of requests I got yesterday, I sort of stressed out and couldn't get any sketches done last night. xD; Actually managed to lose my tablet pen, too... but it's somewhere in my room, I know that. <____<
Cleaning my room a bit now... so I can find that tablet pen and work on all these pieces... 'cause that's what I planned on doing today. 



Laki said:


> don't skip a beat do ya?  I'd love a sketch of Laki ^^ My bunny is the world's worst bunny. If you keep your distance she'll stay still. She's extremely shy, until she hears the raisin box a'shakin'! Had a rough start to life is all. Should get her a collar with "misunderstood" in jewels for her :lol:
> 
> Anyway, when you gets the chance is fine ^^ I knows what it's like to have deadlines and priorities. I used to paint a lot, did some for the Beagle Rescue here who auctioned it off. Good times


Dang it. Hoped you wouldn't ask. xD

I was going to do a Laki sketch for your birthday... maybe I'll add a bit of a surprise to the sketch for that? Since now you did request a piece from me. Officially. lol

Hehe... loves those raisins, huh? How cute. x3


I will and am working on these when I have the time and chances to. So expect one or two... or even three finished today ;D
(I just love to torture myself, don't I? XD)


----------



## Laki

lol  guilty as charged. Darn tablet pen!! Jeez, the requests just won't stop. "accio tablet pen!" o.o loves a bit of Harry Potter


----------



## GunsABlazin

if you have time 
His rays are an electric blue.


----------



## betta lover1507

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Sorry to hear that about the babies, bl1507. D: Was it their first spawn together?
> In any case, it was fun drawing them. You're very welcome!


they all died and yes that was my first spawn i hear that is normal though..


----------



## betta lover1507

GunsABlazin said:


> View attachment 36744
> 
> if you have time
> His rays are an electric blue.


wow he is gorgeous 0.0 i used to have one like that *sigh


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

If I had to run here literally to update this, I'd be so out of breath....

I got one done. Can anyone say "Yya, tablet and computer issues"?
I really hate Dell. Sorry if a few others here like it, but I wish I got a different brand laptop as a graduation present. xP

Anyway, 

Curly Joe! I had a bit of fun with the colors... and making the reflection work (though the perfectionist in meis still not satisfied, lol)









More soon.
Yesterday I was busy running around at a football game with the Air Force. Yay for DEP call.
Today I'd been working all day at the pet sore, I mean, store. Yay for an extremely tempting CT that I'm almost regretting not getting.... Monday maybe... maybe... G'AH, NO MORE FISH, I CAN'T... I mustn't.... give... in.... XD;;


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

I wish I could edit that last post. This morning as I was working on one of the other drawings, I realized that I accidentally hid one of the layers on Curly Joe. Here's the picture again, but now _completely_ done and with all the layers. ;










I thought he looked a little off to me, lol


----------



## betta lover1507

0.0 soo pretty your very good artist (i mean it!)


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Thanks Bettalover.

I always did prefer my sketches over my completed works, though I have weird reasons why, since my cleaner works are prettier and... well... cleaner.

In any case, I could still do better. But thanks so much! <3


----------



## Laki

Artists are always their worst critics


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

^ this +1486


----------



## Potential4Evil

Laki said:


> Artists are always their worst critics


I ultimately agree with this 10000000000000%


----------



## Amphibianite

Thanks, looks great ^_^


----------



## betta lover1507

can't wait to see more of betta's even though there not mine XP i love seeing others too. can't wait =D


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

@Amphibianite, you're very welcome! 

@bettalover1507, Yeah, more coming soon. I took a little break from betta fish... my style started to lag a bit 'cause I'd been drawing so many. X__x So! After refreshing yesterday, I've started up again... and trilobite's should be done by tonight for sure.


----------



## BettaMiah

Ohhhh I would love one! A free one, that is. Sorry, but I am totally broke. I could pay you if you except a 50 dollar PetSmart Coupon? I spend all my money on stuff for my babies. >.<


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

BettaMiah said:


> Ohhhh I would love one! A free one, that is. Sorry, but I am totally broke. I could pay you if you except a 50 dollar PetSmart Coupon? I spend all my money on stuff for my babies. >.<


Lol, goodness gracious, I couldn't accept the $50 because I really doubt my art's worth that much... but then, I can also do a sand sculpture with that and two digital drawings. 

I can always do free ones, though. c:
Do you mind supplying a reference for me?


----------



## FireKidomaru

Just do mine in the free version please


----------



## trilobite

betta lover1507 said:


> can't wait to see more of betta's even though there not mine XP i love seeing others too. can't wait =D


+1 Me too! 
They are such beautiful pictures and I always look forward to seeing the next ones :-D


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

And yours _are_ the next ones, trilobite. 











I admit I wish I did better with this. Scales that stand out with black outlining aren't easy to do as quick sketches. |D I tried to compromise.
And by the way... I love your sky blue dragon. His coloring is... very interesting.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Double-posting because I'm lazy. >___>;

*Updated List - now with statuses! =D*
*Commission*:
Potential4Evil - sketch done, working on digital lineart

*Digital sketches*:
FireKidomaru - not started
HelloThere123Betta - not started
Laki - a line was started, lol;;;
GunsABlazin - not started
BettaMiah - awaiting references


----------



## trilobite

:notworthy: Woah! thats amazingly done, I love it! The markings are perfect. Thank you very much! :notworthy:

Thanks  yeah hes a pretty weird little fish. Most people who see him think he looks messy and ugly...pssh I like his style though


----------



## Laki

wow  I love your piccies!!! and really? Gee, thanks (*blush*)


----------



## betta lover1507

wow it is pretty 0.0 am just here to comment XP


----------



## Potential4Evil

these are looking wonderful! Its making me anxious to see mine ^_^ tho i dont mean it as a hurry in any means...but in the mean time...>w>

can i get a free one of Ra?
















he's my new pineapple veiltail ^_^


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Sorry for delays! I would be working on the pictures a tad faster if I didn't suddenly see little babies hanging around the guppy tank... >__> They look like they were prematurely born, since they still have yolk sacs. I'm trying to catch them all and put them into a QT until Momma's done, then ahsfgajhgbakbggkg OMG BABIES.

I expected her to have them a month ago. X__x Then I assumed she was either just slow or just a fat girl, but nooo....

So yes. Panic. 

Also got the new guy Karner Blue in the mail today from ChelseaK's spawn. I expected _him_ tomorrow. >> So yay for a last minute 1g QT tank being set up now. :'D

*Updates:*

*Commission*:
Potential4Evil - working on digital lineart (~75% done)

*Digital sketches*:
FireKidomaru - two fish linart'd, coloring is imminent
HelloThere123Betta - not started
Laki - a line was started >>
GunsABlazin - not started
BettaMiah - awaiting references
Potential4Evil - not started


By the way... I love Ra's coloring, P4E. =D He's actually not a full pineapple look, he's got splotched lines... Sorry if that made no sense, I can't talk today. xD


----------



## trilobite

Yay! You've had an exciting few days then! Guppies are such fun X) Photos of the new guy are absolutley essential!! :-D


----------



## Potential4Evil

Tru take ur time dear! And thanks for adding on a free pic of ra! its greatly appreciated!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Does anyone mind me converting their free sketches from digital to traditional?

I find I have more time to draw while I'm off the computer (getting stuck at the store waiting on others to finish their shopping, bored at work (lol they let me do this), or traveling to relatives houses for dinners and such, staying out of my rather very hot room X__X, etc.) I'm a lot faster with traditional drawing (as you don't have the delays of rendering, tablet pen spazzes are inevitable as my laptop is a little twisted these days, more reasons, blah blah)

I've got the list below of whose digital sketches I've started, and I'll finish those. Does anyone else want to keep it at digital (with more exact colors) or go traditional with colored pencils? It doesn't matter to me... but these requests would be done a lot faster if I had a few takers on those. c:


I got slammed today with three different jacket commissions. (Yes, I make custom jackets.) They just wanted a quote so far, but I still had to make up the designs and explain pricings to them. While that only took a few hours, I feel like I've neglected these sketches a bit. xD; I'm ignoring the rather horrifying mess in my room right now and getting as many done as I can for the night. I have an urge to draw fantastically, anyway, so hopefully it'll be a fruitful sitting.

And yes, guppies are always fun. x) Only bad thing here is that my granpa's guppies also had babies, and he's trying not to pollute his Tequila Sunrise gene pool and I barely have a place for my new ones. >__> Once the older kids (from parents that sadly died while I was gone for 3 weeks) grow out, I'll distribute them throughout the larger betta tanks and maybe take the rest to 1. work or 2. sell the prettier ones to new homes here (even if they're technically super-mutts).
The little ones, once the older ones are out, should grow fairly quickly, and I can take the divider out and restart my sorority.

Hoo lawd, I need a bigger room... and a nice, giant 150g tank.... :'D That'd be _perfect!_

Also, this is the new guy:








It's the picture ChelseaK had up of him before I claimed him. I'll get pictures of how he is now and post them... before I go to bed. Right now, drawings. |D'

*Commission*:
Potential4Evil - DC - working on digital lineart (~75% done still >>)

*Digital sketches*:
FireKidomaru - DS - two fish linart'd, coloring is imminent
HelloThere123Betta - DS - not started
Laki - DS - THE LINE... IT'S STILL THERE...
GunsABlazin - DS - not started
BettaMiah - DS - not started
Potential4Evil - DS - not started


Rowan is flaring at me....
_"Stop typing, sit down, and get to working on those pictures!"_
Yes, Rowan, but I've been so busy today and have barely said a word I've been running around so mu--
_"SIT!"_
.-. *sits*


----------



## BettaMiah

I wouldn't mind. 

I would also assume you could add more detail?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Awesome.
More detail with traditional sketches? Since I do draw them a bit faster that way, I'll probably, inevitably add a bit more detail. That's mostly my inner-perfectionist that makes me do that, though. 
If I get too detailed, I'd start charging, lol. :'D


----------



## BettaMiah

Lol. 

Oh, please don't. I am saving all my money for a Betta I am going to get from another member on here. Name's Splat.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Hehehe... nah, I won't do that to you. You asked for the free one, I'm happy to draw it. 

I read about Splatter from your signature. I bet he's beautiful, and I understand about saving up for him. Good luck!


----------



## BettaMiah

I can show you a picture if you like. Here is the thread (He is also on the 7th page, he looks better there)

He is a Spade. He is not my favorite tail type at all (I don't really like Veils) but he is beautiful. I am starting to like Veils. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=81070


I could stare at him all day.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Oh! One of Gizmo's fish! I didn't realize his name was Splatter.

Personally my least favorite tail type are Crowntails, but as you can see from my avatar to the left, one of them won me over.

I agree that Splatter's a very beautiful fish.


----------



## BettaMiah

Crowns are my favorite. 

I like big sleek tails. Preferably rounder ones, like the crown's. It just has spikes which I like.

But for that same reason, Halfmoons are BY FAR my favorite.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Ditto with the Halfmoons. I've had six of them, two of which were Halfmoon-Plakats and one who was a female Halfmoon.

I love them for the fins they have... a huge canvas for all sorts of colors and designs.


----------



## BettaMiah

Indeed. I have one. :3 The one in my profile picture.


----------



## bettaluvies

i love ur style!!! could you do dragon? i would like traditional, but on computer would be awesome too, sooo whichever (or both .... ) you would like. heres a nice pic to work off, if youd like a diff one theres and abundance in my album.


----------



## Potential4Evil

traditional for the free is more then fine with me!

I almost bought a 3rd betta at Walmart the other day when I was buying Ra's tank...This fri tho i bought a ferret lol >w< a lil less then 6mo lil thing who likes to curl up by my neck when she takes a nap (when shes not in the couch)


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

*Updates *(giving this to you guys for now, as I'd like to post all the finished requests at once)

*Commission*:
Potential4Evil - working on digital lineart (~75% done [been delayed from the requests >>])

*Digital sketches*:
FireKidomaru - DS - fin
HelloThere123Betta - DS - fin
Laki - DS - fin
GunsABlazin - DS - sketch done, currently coloring
BettaMiah - TS - sketch done, currently coloring
Potential4Evil - TS - sketch done, coloring imminent
Bettaluvies - TS - base done, sketch imminent


I've not updated this as I've been really busy. Saturday was another 9 hours of volunteer work at the pet store, Sunday was my water change day (where 1. I thankfully didn't suck up any baby guppies while siphoning and 2. I found out how violent Nights is... she ate almost all of Ember's new fins off when she leapt into Nights' side of the tank. X__x Now Ember's not as sweet as she used to be). Monday I took to completely organize and clean my room.. and I'm (pathetically) still not quite done. That night I worked like mad on requests, and I'm doing the same right now, though I'd been out with my granma again. (She wanted to go look at shoes.... *desk*)

I aim to get everything done in one sitting. Hopefully I won't kill my back, but if I do, I think it's always worth it. xD;


----------



## WiccanWisdom

I love your digital sketches!! You are very talented!! 

Could you do Logan and Eli for me when you get a chance?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Thanks very much! I'll add yours on top of the new list once I've gotten these current requests done.

I absolutely Love Logan's coloring. (If he's the one at top.)
And I'm guessing Eli is that betta in the second picture? He and my HM Rowan look a lot a like.  He's a tiny guy, isn't he?


----------



## BettaMiah

Ohhh it is done!!! *Explodes with excitement*

Is there any way you could give me a sneak peek?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

@BettaMiah, hehehe... I'm glad you're excited. x3 Though it's not officially finished yet. Just a sketch out, I'm literally coloring it right now. If you do still want a preview, let me know. 

I'm putting up all the finished digital sketches because I'm too impatient to give them to those who asked for them. xD;

FireKidomaru's bettas Cielo and Epinephrine








I had a ton of fun thinking of how to sketch this up... and I loved both these bettas colors, so I put them together. I'm not sure of Epinephrine's tail type, though... The reference I had said DT, but then I saw CT, and I'm like naaah, HM... definitely HM... ... but I'm still not sure. xD; If I got the tail wrong, I saved a .psd file to edit the tail, if you want me to. Otherwise, I hope you enjoy~

Bruce!








Such interesting colors on a VT. c: A lot of fun figuring out how to paint this, too.

Lakitu~








I added in a little easter egg. >)
Happy Birthday, Laki! =D I hope you enjoy the little extra I added... as well as the picture as a whole. x)

GunsABlazin's betta 








Boy oh boy do I love how this one turned out. I'd been using complimentary colors as a default background, and it works really great for him. 8D


Traditional sketches are being colored as I type this (sort of, lol... maybe not _right now_ as I'm typing...), so they should be up soon as well.


----------



## Flaretacious

you do really awesome work, love your work... could you do Flare for me please? 
and maybe Lucky as well? Flare is my VT and Lucky is my CT.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

*The NEW List*:

*Commissions*:
Potential4Evil - DC - ~75% lineart, 0% coloring, 0% detailing
OFFSITE - Hoodie Commission - supplies are supplied, cutting patterns/planning inking placement

*Free Sketch Requests*:
WiccanWisom - DS - not started
Ritotini - DS - not started
Flaretacious - DS - not started

---

Currently I'm fixing the drivers on my laptop (again) so I can scan in these traditional sketches. 

I also wanted to type up that these are the last free sketch requests I'm going to be taking for a little while. After I finish the last one, I'm taking two weeks to work on the commissions I have going (which, at the moment, consists of a digital wallpaper and a tiger-fox hoodie), and I need to concentrate on those more than anything right now. Whether I'm done with the commissions or not at the end of those two weeks, I'll restart the free sketches.

Feel free to ask ahead of time for requests, too.  Just keep in mind that it won't be done until next month.


----------



## GunsABlazin

aww he is beautiful. 
 thank yoohs.

if u can...









This is Graphite, he was killed when a box smashed his in the mail...


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

@GunsABLazin, I'm so sorry that happened to him! He's gorgeous, though... And you're welcome, too. 
Right now, I've temporarily closed off requests at Flaretacious. I'll put yours at the top of the next list to work through, though.


----------



## GunsABlazin

ok.


----------



## Laki

o.o I... freakin... LOVE IT!!!!!!! Thanks so much!! I love the Bloobers! You're very intuitive!! I'm so happy!!  eeeek! <3<3 

Thanks again!


----------



## Potential4Evil

the TS' are going to be loaded later right? Im not just blind and dont see them?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

@P4E, yes, I was going to load them later. Not this much later; I was supposed to yesterday.


I'm not going to give excuses, I'm just gonna say yesterday was a rough day for me. Here's the Traditional Sketches (at last!):


Yuuki and Ryu are first up!








I took the longest on this one because of Ryu. I hadn't been asked to sketch a Crowntail until this one, and all those rays... xD It was fun.
I wish Yuuki came out better than he did here, but my scanner is evil so it made him look worse. 8C
I did my best though~


Ra








I added a little detail because he's a pineapple. I noticed in the references that he has a slight purple shine too... again, scanner is evil. But I did use purple on him. 


Dragon








Surprising that this beautiful veiltail isn't really a dragon! But he's got a nice shine to him, and I tried to portray it here.


Hope you all like these!


*Updates*:

*Commissions*:
Potential4Evil - DC - ~9999.9% lineart (lol), 2% coloring, 0% detailing
OFFSITE - Hoodie Commission - supplies are supplied, cutting patterns/planning inking placement

*Free Sketch Requests*:
WiccanWisom - DS - sketch half-done
Ritotini - DS - not started
Flaretacious - DS - not started


----------



## BettaMiah

Love them! You really got the colors in Ryu! They look great, adorable! Gosh, I have 3 drawings of them, I don't know which to use for my profile picture!!

I really like how you drew them though, totally like them! They have swam together before. O.e Luckily they were both fine.

Do you mind if I crop the picture for my profile picture? I really want to get the detail and how pretty it is, but it would get rid of your signature and I don't know if you would want me to or not.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Hehe... I'm really glad you like the picture. 

How'd they get in the same tank?! One leap over the divider or something? >> It's good they didn't do anything to each other, though.

I made the art specifically for you. While I'm the one who drew it, you're free to do whatever you want with it.


----------



## Flaretacious

oh wow those are really good..


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Thanks very much, Flaretacious.

I can do a lot better... But I know I'm really modest too... I've been told that millions of times. xP


----------



## WiccanWisdom

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Thanks very much! I'll add yours on top of the new list once I've gotten these current requests done.
> 
> I absolutely Love Logan's coloring. (If he's the one at top.)
> And I'm guessing Eli is that betta in the second picture? He and my HM Rowan look a lot a like.  He's a tiny guy, isn't he?



Hehe yupp Logan's first then Eli! Eli is just a baby, he's tiny! I can't wait to see him grow up! And I love his golden color! 

I just rescued a veiltail that I named Rowan! :-D

These are my 2 rescues 

Spike









and Rowan









If you wanna play with them too!! Thanks!!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

I love how deep of a red Spike is... and Rowan has a lovely metallic to him.

I have to ask. Are you copying me? xD Or is it purely coincidental that two of your bettas share names with two of mine?

This is my Eli (the giant teddy bear of all my bettas):









And my Rowan (also just a little baby, lol):








He has more of an opal shine to him, though. He's colored up more than when I took this picture. He's showing now that he's a white dragon betta. ;D I'm so happy~

Edit: I also find it funny that your Eli looks like my Rowan, and my Eli is white like my Rowan, and our Eli's share names. 

... that's confusing, lol.


----------



## WiccanWisdom

Lol how funny! I swear I had no idea what your bettas names were! Haha! I guess great minds think a like huh? 

I named Eli after the song "If we were a movie" by Taylor swift, it was the song that came on my ipod when I got in the car after getting him at petsmart. The chorus of the song goes "Come back, come back, come back to me Eli..." And I was like, hmmmm I like that name! 

I have no idea where the name Rowan came from! It just popped into my head, I always name my bettas the first name that comes to mind (so sometimes they get really weird, like William The Blood AKA Spike, lol)


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

That's a way to get names.  None of my fish have names from songs, but like you, I usually stick with teh first name that comes into my head. xD

My Eli got his name from another user on here, Luimeril. She had a white plakat that was half blind... so was mine. They were pretty much twins. Hers was named after a white-haired character on Persona 3 (Theodore), and she gave mine the name of another white-haired character on the same game... except the only ones left were girls. So instead of naming mine Elizabeth (I think that was the name?), she and I went with Eli.

Rowan was a name I actually researched. I asked users on here to help me name him... Rowan was the second betta out of all of mine I've had horrible trouble naming. I wanted something classy, medieval, or something of the like. I think I stumbled upon it from... oh, I don't know what kid of website anymore. |D
Rowan's also the only betta I gave a ridiculously long, full name. 
Rowan Castiel Excalibur Warner, lol.


----------



## Potential4Evil

I love the picture of Ra! I didnt notice he had a purple hue to him...I really appreciate it tho! And i hope you didnt take my question asking about them being up as pushy or rude. I was just curious if i was blind and didnt see them.

Thank you very much again tho! <3


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Oh no, I didn't think you were either pushy or rude. ' I know sometimes pictures don't show up on the thread from either not loading right or a bad link.
Really, I just felt bad I had to post the pictures late.

I love seeing every little detail I can, especially in references I'm given. While sketches aren't meant to be completely totally color-accurate, I do like adding easter eggs. c:
Ra being named after an Egyptian god (correct me if I'm wrong), I thought of royalty, really. And purple is the color of royalty... so I couldn't help but notice it. 

I'm really glad you like it! I've just really gotten started coloring on your commission, too, just to let you know~


----------



## Potential4Evil

That is exactly who he is named after ^_^ the egyptian sun god

And im excited to see how that one turns out as well! <3 Take your time as always tho!



BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Oh no, I didn't think you were either pushy or rude. ' I know sometimes pictures don't show up on the thread from either not loading right or a bad link.
> Really, I just felt bad I had to post the pictures late.
> 
> I love seeing every little detail I can, especially in references I'm given. While sketches aren't meant to be completely totally color-accurate, I do like adding easter eggs. c:
> Ra being named after an Egyptian god (correct me if I'm wrong), I thought of royalty, really. And purple is the color of royalty... so I couldn't help but notice it.
> 
> I'm really glad you like it! I've just really gotten started coloring on your commission, too, just to let you know~


----------



## betta lover1507

beautiful drawings =D by any chance can you draw luna and lunar?
Luna:
















she is a bi-color, with blue rays, and she is a comb tail
Lunar:
































he is a DBT steel-ish blue with a light tint of green, he has red splashes

thx if you can, and have time =]


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

@Bettalover1507, I just temporarily closed off all new requests. I've got GunsABlazin already, so you'll take the second slot. 

I'm going to start up these requests again in two weeks after I finish the last list. I remember you did want Luna and Lunar, though! I'm happy to draw them, but I've got to use the two weeks to finish the commissions I have.

PS. AMG, I love Luna's colors! I've never seen a female like that.~


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

I can't edit my last post, so I'll have to post again. 


*To Everyone Who Wants A/Another Drawing From Me*
_I'm temporarily closing free sketch requests because I need to take a little time to focus on the commissioned work. I will reopen it October 10th no matter if I get the commissons done or not. Fell free to post reference photos on here, and as soon as they re-open, I'll get straight to work on the requests in chronological order._
_COMMISSIONS ARE STILL OPEN.... _

With that said...

*UPDATES:*

*Commissions:*
Potential4Evil - DC - 100% lineart, 15% coloring, 0% detailing
OFFSITE - Tiger/Fox HC - supplies are supplied, cutting patterns/wondering how the heck I'm going to sew all those dang stripes...

*Current List *(These are to be finished before I focus on commissioned work):
WiccanWisom - DS - sketch done, coloring imminent
Ritotini - DS - sketch half done
Flaretacious - DS - not started

*Restart List:*
GunsABlazin
Betta Lover1507


Key: DS - Digital Sketch, TS - Traditional Sketch, HC - Hoodie Commission, DC - Digital Commission, PPC - Pencil and Paper Commission, APC - Acrylic Paint Commission, WCC - Watercolor Commission, ECC - Sand Commission, SpC - Special Commission

For information on commissions, feel free to message me or click the link located on the first post.


----------



## betta lover1507

thx also luna is a bi-color, and am not sure on her finnage i think she is a combtail, she is very big, compared to straw berry 0_0 but she is like 8 months old or so i had her when she was very small from petco. lunar came from the same store. sorry i was going over-board about luna's story, but thanks can't wait =D


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'd love a sketch of Missy when you get back to free sketchs


----------



## betta lover1507

aww she is soo cute, did you just got her or you had her? she is beautiul >w<


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I got her yesterday. She's so adorable.


----------



## hermeh

Oh can you PLEASE do mine:









Thanks so much you're an awesome artist.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

@Yaoilover12397, Sure! I'll add you next on the list.  I love that picture you got of Missy. It's as if she's blowing kisses at the camera. <3

@hermeh, Added you on the list. He's a beautiful blue color!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Yes, she's a real character.


----------



## betta lover1507

Yaoilover12397 said:


> I got her yesterday. She's so adorable.



i know i would totaly want herif i seen her in a store >w<


----------



## FireKidomaru

thank so much! he looks awesome! your a great artist!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Thanks, FireK!  I'm really glad you like it.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

oh thanks! I love how Bruce turned out! its great!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

@HelloThere123Betta, I'm glad!  Loved working with him.


A little update:

I'm going through a few financial things right now, so I'm going to be inactive not only on this site, but on others and my computer.
The requests I have right now will be pushed onto the other list to make one, and I'll be quiet for a while... I'll be working on commissions. Hopefully once I have more examples I can... uh... yep. 

Thanks for understanding, and still feel free to add a request!


----------



## betta89

can you do my bettas
the free digital one plz
















could you also add my freinds his name is sushi?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Added to the list! 

Usually I try to put all the bettas on one page, but since you're asking for one for your friend, Sushi gets a page to himself.


----------



## betta89

thank you:-D


----------



## betta lover1507

betta89 said:


> can you do my bettas
> the free digital one plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you also add my freinds his name is sushi?


wow those are gorgeous betta =D don't you love double tail's too


----------



## betta89

thankes 
ilove doble tales mine cost me 13$:shock:
i just got a new doble tale today maby i will post a pic


----------



## betta lover1507

i will love to see them, i only have one DBT boy (no girls) his name is lunar, i just love him soo much!!


----------



## betta89

hold on having trobles with the pics


----------



## betta89

go to my alblems i put him on there
sorrry about the quality my camra brook i had to use my phone i dont know if its possible to enlarge the photos
can you help me name him


----------



## allilovesherbetta

if it free i will gladly take one heres my fishy , jumbali


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Oh! More requests, Yay! =D

And I'm back... but still behind, lol... |D;;


What helped delay me was that I quick-made a stuffed animal fish for my niece.... Forgetful me almost forgot her first birthday was this October 6th and so I tried to quickly but cleanly make a plush for her. 
It's an orange-bodied fish with teal blue fins... inspired by that orange and teal-blue veiltail I still wish I got from my LPS. xD Darn... but as I've got a spawn about to get going, I really don't have the room for _just one more_, lol.... Anyway, I'll get quick pics of the stuffed plush just for luls and post it here later. c:

I'll update the list and such soon. I've got a filter problem with Samm's tank (Samm being my painted turtle... filter problems means his water has to be changed a lot. X__x ), been taking care of my granpa's old red veil who had some weird growth in his stomach and swim bladder, but he's almost 100% now, and I've been working on a 10 year anniversary gift for my mom and stepdad, and I had that jacket I'm still not half-done with (so many STRIPES), and that Digital Commission is not quite done, but almost! I've got a littlebit more coloring left to do and them details. Internet's been wacky since a little home-improvement has also been going on (turning off power in order to not electrocute myself means the net goes boom for a while). While I don't have all the freebies done, I do have quite a few to post! I have to say I'm rather proud of them, too... I'm really getting better the more requests I get! =D

Yay for that paragraph. |P

Alli (who I'm glad loves her betta :3 ), you're added to the list!


----------



## MistersMom

can you do these ones??? im sorry they are so big and that they are so big! well its ghost ,pedro, mister,sir, and then sister.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

@MistersMom, Added! 
And no worries about large pictures... I actually prefer it since it's easier to see the details. If they're too big, my software can easily scale it down.


----------



## MistersMom

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Oh! More requests, Yay! =D
> 
> And I'm back... but still behind, lol... |D;;
> 
> 
> What helped delay me was that I quick-made a stuffed animal fish for my niece.... Forgetful me almost forgot her first birthday was this October 6th and so I tried to quickly but cleanly make a plush for her.
> It's an orange-bodied fish with teal blue fins... inspired by that orange and teal-blue veiltail I still wish I got from my LPS. xD Darn... but as I've got a spawn about to get going, I really don't have the room for _just one more_, lol.... Anyway, I'll get quick pics of the stuffed plush just for luls and post it here later. c:
> 
> I'll update the list and such soon. I've got a filter problem with Samm's tank (Samm being my painted turtle... filter problems means his water has to be changed a lot. X__x ), been taking care of my granpa's old red veil who had some weird growth in his stomach and swim bladder, but he's almost 100% now, and I've been working on a 10 year anniversary gift for my mom and stepdad, and I had that jacket I'm still not half-done with (so many STRIPES), and that Digital Commission is not quite done, but almost! I've got a littlebit more coloring left to do and them details. Internet's been wacky since a little home-improvement has also been going on (turning off power in order to not electrocute myself means the net goes boom for a while). While I don't have all the freebies done, I do have quite a few to post! I have to say I'm rather proud of them, too... I'm really getting better the more requests I get! =D
> 
> Yay for that paragraph. |P
> 
> Alli (who I'm glad loves her betta :3 ), you're added to the list!


 

You seem artsy... that is AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Oh, haha. I am. 
Seriously all my life I've only had real passion for art, be it the visual arts, music, acting, dancing, craft, you name it. Even with my fish tanks, I try to do some sort of artistic approach to the design! lol
As artsy as I am, I should've learned by now how to not be a procrastinator. But I suppose that just comes with being young still. xD'


----------



## allilovesherbetta

thank u just message me when their done.~~~~~~~
gracias


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Quick update (since I'm kinda busy and can't be online much atm)

I found my tablet so I installed that... but it's a bit problematic as I'm not used to it anymore... again. But I think it'd be better that I start getting used to it now so my fiance can have his tablet back. |D Not that he ever uses it... but then again, not that he ever can. xD

Will be showing off the finished commission soon... still working on details, but almost done with that. Still need to scan/upload requests to photobucket and post them here.

Sorry for the delays! D:

Edit: Oh! Also! In the next post, I'll put up that picture of the fish I made for my niece.... It turned out looking like a betta fish, ironically. lol
Editedit: I used "ironically" wrong in that sentence but you know what I mean aksdhgiashbjdb
Editeditedit: 911 post count... >> 1. When did I ever start talking so much, and 2. dial that in an emergency.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

SO HEY, 

I got something comepletely finished at least. Got a tad nit-picky about it since I wanted to impress a Graphic Arts major. xD;;

Potential4Evil's Commission - Baldwick and Gary









Edit/Note: yes there's a tad few tiny things that look like they need fixing. They are fixed, but they're in the final version only.


----------



## Potential4Evil

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> SO HEY,
> 
> I got something comepletely finished at least. Got a tad nit-picky about it since I wanted to impress a Graphic Arts major. xD;;
> 
> Potential4Evil's Commission - Baldwick and Gary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit/Note: yes there's a tad few tiny things that look like they need fixing. They are fixed, but they're in the final version only.


A.) U've already impressed me or I wouldnt had commished ya lol 
b.) It looks great from what im seeing! 
c.) Great job! Dont worry so much! <3 lol


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

=D

I'm so glad you like it, at least from the preview, lol.
And I can't help but worry, though I could probably benefit from a bit less stress. xD;

I've sent the full version to your email.


----------



## BellasMomma

OOO!!! do Violet PLEASE!!!!!:-D


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

lol, will do! 
This is the free thread, though... The above picture was a commission; that specific type of commission is $10. 
I'll sign you up for the free one, though~


----------



## BellasMomma

well they all look great! so whichever u do is fine wit me!!! thanks!


----------



## BettaGirl290

Wow, they're awesome! could you do one of Ritotini?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Hehe... Ritotini... name sounds familiar... 
I don't know if you realize this, but I've already got you on the list.  You requested a drawing from me way back, even before I made this thread. xD' So yeah, I've got one of Ritotini for you.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

*Updates on the requests*:
Sorry to delay posting the ones that are done. I'm hoping to do another post-all-at-once, and since I have the entire day to myself and have nothing planned (except keep close watch over my spawning pair... if they'll ever spawn, lol), I'm going to finish everything that's left so I can start listing people on the third list. c:

Thanks so much for being patient... |D I'm working on being a faster... artist... lol. But I don't want to sacrifice quality either of course... Like, I don't want to get these things done in an hour and have the quality suddenly turn from what I've posted so far to something that looks like I drew it in 1st grade, if you get me. xD'


----------



## betta lover1507

it is ok blackbird, i have fries that are now 4 days old, guess who is the parents, chili pepper and strawberry (again) i was hoping that they would spawn in 3 days, THEY SPAWNED IN 5 MINUTES BEFORE I RELEASED STRAWBERRY o.0" i thought that was strange, but now i have to wait to get brine shrimp i only have egg yolk and hikari first bites


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Reposting this from my spawn log thread as it's hard to trtype the story on this ipod thing...:

Sorry for the delay in posting the female's pictures.... and i apolohize in advance for grammar mistakes andispellinhd. i'm on mu ipod, which i'd never be on this site via my ipod... Except an accident with rowan happened and i literally can't get up to leave his side. 

Long story short, remember when i said rowan was sitting in a cup acclimating to hos tank? I had to take his cup out to fix some things in his tank... had him in another tank that was empty, no water or anything. I thoight about putting a lid on his cup... or putting water aroind his cup so in case he did jump he'd land in something to keep him from drying. Well, Charlie (the beagle me and my granparents are watching over while my uncle is in Germany for the Air Force) had a seizure today... Needless to say, I got distracted so I could make sure Charlie wasn't hurting himself and cleaned up after any blurgh he expelled... I kept thinking in the back of my head that I should put a lid on Rowan's cup or put water in... I did get some chances to check on the fish and he was just sitting at the bottom of his cup... 

Well, you can imagine npw why i cant leave his side. I found him nearly dry in the tank and cursed myself like mad as i quickly dumped his cup of water over him. I was happy to see him twitch as a sign of life. However... while he did act fairly shaken, he seemed to act a bit normal... He took to the surface for breaths, layed on the bottom to moisturize... Now, not so much.... He's narely moving, breathing heavily and laying on hisside....I know the rules about leving him alone as he's probably really stressed, but since he doesn't bother moving to come up for air, i've very gently scooped him up with a cup and emptied the water out enoigh to expose his face to the air... I wait until I see him take a breath or two before gently laying him back in the water.... I feel helpless at this point. Not to mention stupid. I knew better, but I didn't follow my gut instinct. 

If he survibes this, he's going to be at least half blind, maybe totally. One of his eyes is filled with blood. And I know he's going to grow up with quite a few problems.... If he survives...

Sorry again for not posting. I might not for a while as I'm really worried....
i'll report his condition as it changes... but it does not look good as it is....


----------



## Potential4Evil

oh geez! I hope he makes it and ends up not blind and no complications! <3 prayers are with u!


----------



## BettaGirl290

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Hehe... Ritotini... name sounds familiar...
> I don't know if you realize this, but I've already got you on the list.  You requested a drawing from me way back, even before I made this thread. xD' So yeah, I've got one of Ritotini for you.


Really? o.o i couldn't remember.... oh well, at least i'm on the list! :lol:


----------



## BettaGirl290

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Reposting this from my spawn log thread as it's hard to trtype the story on this ipod thing...:
> 
> Sorry for the delay in posting the female's pictures.... and i apolohize in advance for grammar mistakes andispellinhd. i'm on mu ipod, which i'd never be on this site via my ipod... Except an accident with rowan happened and i literally can't get up to leave his side.
> 
> Long story short, remember when i said rowan was sitting in a cup acclimating to hos tank? I had to take his cup out to fix some things in his tank... had him in another tank that was empty, no water or anything. I thoight about putting a lid on his cup... or putting water aroind his cup so in case he did jump he'd land in something to keep him from drying. Well, Charlie (the beagle me and my granparents are watching over while my uncle is in Germany for the Air Force) had a seizure today... Needless to say, I got distracted so I could make sure Charlie wasn't hurting himself and cleaned up after any blurgh he expelled... I kept thinking in the back of my head that I should put a lid on Rowan's cup or put water in... I did get some chances to check on the fish and he was just sitting at the bottom of his cup...
> 
> Well, you can imagine npw why i cant leave his side. I found him nearly dry in the tank and cursed myself like mad as i quickly dumped his cup of water over him. I was happy to see him twitch as a sign of life. However... while he did act fairly shaken, he seemed to act a bit normal... He took to the surface for breaths, layed on the bottom to moisturize... Now, not so much.... He's narely moving, breathing heavily and laying on hisside....I know the rules about leving him alone as he's probably really stressed, but since he doesn't bother moving to come up for air, i've very gently scooped him up with a cup and emptied the water out enoigh to expose his face to the air... I wait until I see him take a breath or two before gently laying him back in the water.... I feel helpless at this point. Not to mention stupid. I knew better, but I didn't follow my gut instinct.
> 
> If he survibes this, he's going to be at least half blind, maybe totally. One of his eyes is filled with blood. And I know he's going to grow up with quite a few problems.... If he survives...
> 
> Sorry again for not posting. I might not for a while as I'm really worried....
> i'll report his condition as it changes... but it does not look good as it is....


Oh my.... i hope he will be alright :-(


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Sorry I haven't been around much these past few days, and even more sorry about the delay in posting art.

I've had a rough week.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=870153#post870153


I've got all day to myself, so I'm going to upload everything I have done and make sure I didn't skip anyone.


----------



## MistersMom

I AM SO SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!! 
R.I.P Rowan and Northern Lights "Nights" 
beautiful fish.... 
my friends cat named Toes because she had 7 toes on each foot, got run over lastnight so you arent the only 1 going thru pain of a lost one,im super super sorry!!!!
and notto be harsh or uncareing or rude or a b*tch or anything, but are you going to add their names to 
Fish Heaven: Gyarados, Revenant, Leliia, Uncle, มาลี, Avalantic, and Bandit Raccoon
?????​


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

MistersMom said:


> I AM SO SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> R.I.P Rowan and Northern Lights "Nights"
> beautiful fish....
> my friends cat named Toes because she had 7 toes on each foot, got run over lastnight so you arent the only 1 going thru pain of a lost one,im super super sorry!!!!
> and notto be harsh or uncareing or rude or a b*tch or anything, but are you going to add their names to
> Fish Heaven: Gyarados, Revenant, Leliia, Uncle, มาลี, Avalantic, and Bandit Raccoon
> 
> ?????​


I am going to add their names to that list, I just haven't gotten to it yet. Also, you don't sound rude (or anything of the sort) at all.
Thanks for the condolances... and I'm really sorry about Toes, too. That's a very unique feature she had, seven toes... and I hope you heal well.


----------



## MistersMom

thanks you... ill see if i can find a photo of her.. she was unique lol, she was a manecoon.... the larger breed of feline, she was also a calico.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

I love big cats... domestic big cats, of course. 
I've never seen a calico one before, though... So yeah, I'd love to see a picture of her if you can find one.


----------



## MistersMom

oooookay....


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

*UPDATES:*
Whew... finally got everything properly recorded, though I don't have statuses straight.

These are the requests I have, some I might've finished, some I haven't even started.
Just showing you how backed up I am, lol... and these are in order. (Do correct me if I'm wrong though!)

*Commissions list*:
Tigerfox hoodie - STILL A LOT OF STRIPES D:

*Previous list*:
Ritotini - DS
Flaretacious - DS

*New list*:
GunsABlazin – DS
bettalover1507 – DS
yaoilover12397 – DS
hermeh – DS

*List IV*:
betta89 – DS
allilovesherbetta – ds
bellasmomma – ds/ts

*Breaklist (things to work on once I'm cleared of everything else)*:
LittleNibbles93 (Capt. Jack) - TC
WiccanWisdom (Logan, Eli, Spike, Rowan) - DS


I'll probably divide New list in two, so it's not such a crowded post when I get them all up.
Edit: Divided by zero. *shot*


----------



## MistersMom

Im not in there


----------



## Potential4Evil

OMG im so terribly sorry for your loss! I cried for 3 days when i lost Chum-Fu...*hugssnugs*


----------



## betta lover1507

well you know wiccans is banned right?


----------



## MistersMom

whats Wiccans???????


----------



## betta lover1507

WiccanWisdom he/she was a user in this forum, dramaqueen said that he/she made multiple users for some reason, not sure why he/she is in trouble


----------



## MistersMom

thats weird, and sad, y did u post thton here lol??? and why is she/he banned?!?!


----------



## betta lover1507

i don't know why, drama queen never said what happen she/he said that he/she made lot's of users before wiccanwisdom


----------



## MistersMom

hm? well thats strange, how do they know that??


----------



## LittleNibbles93

<< I'm jumping into the conversation, wooo!

I think WiccanWisdom was one of several accounts (all the same person), who was a liar and scammer. A couple of times promising artwork, then taking photos, flipping them, editing the backgrounds out and coloring over the betta to make it look like the betta asked to draw. Infact, I even saw her argue over what tailtype a persons betta one. I don't remember who, but she did a edit making the betta halfmoon, when the betta was a double-tail, and argued that fact with the owner of that betta. My only thought was "Its that persons betta, they know what tail type it is...sheesh....", I never said anything, I just watched the whole thing silently, it got rather funny the more it progressed.


----------



## MistersMom

like my posts? lol... Funnier the farther the argument goes... jk jk lol
amd yeah thatd be a good reason to be banned..
dang Troll!!! jk lol


----------



## pyro fiend

ik u guys are on a diff subject but i did just make my name a few days ago and am still looking thru all the posts lmao[thats my excuse n im stickin to it XD]

but HOLY ROE SACKS!!! THOSE PICS ARE AY FLIPIN MAYZING! XD


----------



## betta lover1507

pyro you snakkee I LUFFFF ITT!!!! he/she reminds me of my baby ball python that died =[ i need to get another snake to help me get over hunter passing

but lil'nibbs are you talking about midnight bettas? if you are drama queen told me it was another person heres the thread where drama queen told me :
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=81718&page=2


----------



## pyro fiend

lol thanks BL hes my baby on both sences. hes only likw 2 yrs old and hes suck a baby doll 23"long 100%het pied lol.

on another nota ZOMG IM SO EXCITED i finaly got my red ct to flare lmao took another male. but oh well  he ignores the mirror and he sees my goldfish ans just swims with them if i let him in the tank lol... i had to put my vt in the cup he came in and put ct in the jar lol omg maby if the drawing list aint so long i can get one done?


----------



## betta lover1507

did you sayy.... pied? YOU ARE SOOOOOOO lucky I ALWAYS WANTED A pied, you should try to spawn him, i want one of his babies >=D 

my bro has a (maybe he is a ) yellow belly hatch ling male called "Teo", and a normal maybe het-albino female called "Melissa"

melissa loves to sleep on top of teo XD


----------



## pyro fiend

lol i am gona breed him [not spawn him thats fish ;P] to my buddys 100%het pied. lmao THEY WILZ BE PRETTY!!! lmao i gota wait till next season tho this lil guys stll to small =[ like under 450g need 500+ for best results.. hes to under weight breeding this season might kill him :'[ but yea hes a 100%het pied i picked him out at the time i didnt know what pied was him momma is a high white pied his dads a med white pied and i gave the guy my beadie he wanted for my pick of the litter. he wanted like my beardie alone for him [cuz not many ppl like hets] and beardie plus likw 200$ for his bros n sisters. they had the patterns mine didnt =[

lil off topic there but uh lmao oh well

btw how longs the waiting list [number of ppl] atm for one?  id love to see my betta Blaze drawn <3


----------



## betta lover1507

sorry i didn't knew the difference XP am not much of a snake expert
i would love a pied but they go for $1000 my parents will NEVER spend that much on me, _not even for the $500 dollared female HM betta (JK). also they don't trust shipping because there is a chance of an animal (anything) sent might die on us_


----------



## pyro fiend

lol well iv shipped reptiles before just gota go thru fedex. but i personaly wouldnt send one wiel its cold lol but pieds depending on the type can go from 100$-5000 high whites are always wanted. and any pied with albino can be upwards to 10,000 which.. is just crazy  but i realy question the shipping with fish.. knowing my lucky my fishy would get lost in the mail :'[


----------



## MistersMom

WOW... pied??


----------



## betta lover1507

it is $500 cause it is a rare pearl scale HM female


----------



## pyro fiend

lol wow i dont think id spend that muc on a fish that lives 1-6 yrs  evn tho there prob used for breeding 99% the time lol


----------



## betta lover1507

lol, so would i XD,

my bro said a male has to be at least 700 or 800 grams for mating/breeding a male ball python. my bro's female ball python is strange because she will stay in the water for some time and then go on top of the male to cool him off XP she does it every mourning =]]


----------



## pyro fiend

lol thats funny but the minumuum for a male is 500g and thats pressin it prof breeders who hav bred snakes usaly only do males 700+ at 6mons or so of age [thats if u feed weekly i didnt]..and a famale needs to be like 1200+ at 18mons+ any under that and the female is likly to die with eggs and any smaller male he can dye mating cause they refuse to eat wiel they got a girl  i just recently started my male on once a week cause we finaly got him a girly  male sn fems arnt suposed to be housed together unless bro n sis. so ur bro is skrewed if he wants babies 

but talking about weird my buddy who i work with he has a 25ft albino burm. named muffen. muffen will stay in her cage evn if u have the top off and if u let her outside she BOLTS for the koi pond.. not to eat the fish or cause has water in it.. she likes to lay around it.. or weave herself in the bridge over it lmao... weird snake ^.^


----------



## pyro fiend

oh and heres our other pair of pieds  [incase no1s seen a piebald]


----------



## betta lover1507

i LOVVVEE pieballs >-< i want them, are those yours?

there only babies XP they don't know anything yet, the female is young and the male is a hatchling lol. it is just the female LOVES company in her tank, when i had hunter (my hatchling that died) she will lay right on top of hunter am like "what the heck?".burmese get too big for me XP silly snake, i love snakes with personality


----------



## Potential4Evil

Can i ask you to draw a free one of my recently passed ferret, Misty? We lost her suddenly saturday afternoon...and I just love your style and the way you did Bal


----------



## pyro fiend

beta- lol that explains it. we had a sister in with him at first. she was a 100% het. but we sold her she had pretty markings. plus i like to let my temps drop a bit when its mating season so when its ther first season they aint like "WTF" and his sis was huge 2x his size.. i didnt rly want any accedental babies.. thatd suck =[ so had to sell her. oh n i forgot i was gna get tht pic for u lmao sorry been addicted to gears3 lol.. aint been on here but like once ev day-3 so compleatly forgot.. pm me ur fb thng so i can get a bettr pic from there?  sorry im a huge perfectionist.. if i dont see exact pater and dont feel like its spot on i feel like a failure =[


----------



## betta lover1507

u like gears of war3 too??!!! i feel strange LOL , can't for the pic, put it in my thread called "anyone want me to draw your betta? =]" something liike that XP


----------



## platyfishlover123

WOW! You have a lot of talent as an artist (I stink at fish but I am pretty good at animals with 4 legs. But people dont usually want those...) Hehe well I dont have any bettas, but I have guppies could you maybe do them and there newborn 25 or more babies, maybe...


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

... Woah. Just woah. 
xD
Being off the site for a month and I come back to Gears of War 3, LOL. (Awesome, btw. ;D )

*I've cut off requests from this post on*; Until I get caught back up to what I have, I won't be taking anymore.

@Platyfishlover, 
GUPPIES!
I lovelovelove guppies. It's a different request, and them being a bit smaller in shape than a betta shouldn't be a problem... it might be a while before I get to drawing them though.
If you can supply pictures of them to me I'd love to add them to the list. Adding the babies would be a fun little challenge too. 
And thanks for the compliment! I find myself better with the four-leggeds as well, but I've been practicing my fish for a while now. Eh, still... I'm not the best at everything. There's never a "finished" piece that I consider completely finished... always something to tweak, lol.


----------



## 3l1zabeth

I know that you said no more requests but... you posted that a while ago and i really wanted one of my delta tail dakota. Also i might need you to do one of Comet in a few months... THANKS!!! and if you cant do anymore, i understand.


----------



## 3l1zabeth

Dakota:


----------



## teeneythebetta

Wow your work is beautiful! I'm just subscribing so I know when to request a digital drawing. 

EDIT; HOLY CRAP. idid not realize how old this thread is xD woops.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Hi! I'm back! 

Sorry for those of you I never finished drawings for. I'm gonna have to go clean slate now... going back half a year in posts and figuring out who I owe what?... I honestly have no time for that right now.  USAF owns me now.



teeneythebetta said:


> Wow your work is beautiful! I'm just subscribing so I know when to request a digital drawing.
> 
> EDIT; HOLY CRAP. idid not realize how old this thread is xD woops.


Haha, it's alright. I was going to restart this thread, but hold firm limits on requests. I'm doing RAP for my recruiter and have a bit of leave to burn, so I'll have some time to take a few requests before I go to my new base. One betta per person, one request per person. I'm going to get a lot of requests, people love free stuff. c: I remember getting swamped.



3l1zabeth said:


> I know that you said no more requests but... you posted that a while ago and i really wanted one of my delta tail dakota. Also i might need you to do one of Comet in a few months... THANKS!!! and if you cant do anymore, i understand.


I posted it a while ago because in the time between that last post and this one today, I'd been going through military training and school! xD Today's the first day I'm really updating my internet life.

As mentioned above, I am taking requests again in the time that I'll be free. Next post will have the request limits. Hopefully I can get at least one or two done a day.... I haven't drawn in while, so I apologize in advance if nothing turns out as great as it did before. xD

Drawing is like driving, though.... You never forget how to do it, just takes a little bit of practice to get the hang of it again.
Maybe not the best metaphor, but it works.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

*Requests: Open*

I have strict limits this time, though! I'm not going to get overly swamped like last time. xD


Limit one request per person, one betta per person. Feel free to ask for more requests after the current list is finished. No waiting lists.

*Batch A:*
[Spot 1 -_3l1zabeth's Dakota_]
[Spot 2 - Open!]
[Spot 3 - Open!]
[Spot 4 - Open!]


Hopefully I can get one or two done a day, so we can sail through batches and get everyone a drawing they want. All a matter of time management though... and I would hope the US Air Force beat that into me in the past half year I've been gone. xD

Aaand... GO!


----------



## teeneythebetta

YAY! I'm so excited!! I'd love one of my female VT, Teeney. Thank you so much!! http://s1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh602/alexusk97/?action=view&current=618001.jpg


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

*Batch A:*

[Spot 1 -_3l1zabeth's Dakota_]
[Spot 2 - _teeneythebetta's Teeny_]
[Spot 3 - Open!]
[Spot 4 - Open!]


Updated list. c: There's room for two more!


----------



## betta lover1507

Can you do Sylvia?: she's a HMPK


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

if you you could do Honeycomb, that would be great 
As long as i get the "free package" lol

He is in my albums, just pick any pic you like 

Thanks so much, they are amazing, can i get digital if they are free?


----------



## betta lover1507

yeah are these free??


----------



## WildFlower

Do you think you could do a free one of my male halfmoon Noxus and my female betta Stella? They would be in my albums because they would appear HUGE for some odd reason. If you don't have any room thats fine though.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

^

@Wildflower, i LUV the pic in your avi, 

did you paint it?


----------



## WildFlower

No, Aoikashi drew Rikuo for me a while back. I can't seem to be able to do digital art. xD


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

[Spot 1 -_3l1zabeth's Dakota_]
[Spot 2 - _teeneythebetta's Teeny_]
[Spot 3 - _betta lover1507's Sylvia_]
[Spot 4 - _MyRainbowBettaFish's Honeycomb_]


SO SORRY FOR THE DELAY. Honestly completely forgot I was doing these while packing my room.  I'm getting drawings done _right now_.




betta lover1507 said:


> yeah are these free??


Definitely free. I miss drawing anything, really, so I may get creative with a few of these requests.



WildFlower said:


> Do you think you could do a free one of my male halfmoon Noxus and my female betta Stella? They would be in my albums because they would appear HUGE for some odd reason. If you don't have any room thats fine though.


I just hit my limit, but try to catch me when the new batch opens up! ;D


----------



## teeneythebetta

No rush! Thank you


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

I ragequit the internet last night. (Internet kept not-working and coming back alive for only a few seconds at a time.) Gave me a bit more time to draw, though!

Working on #3 and 4 right now. So far I have the first two. c:

Hope you like them! (Been a while since I've drawn a betta.)




















[Spot 1 -_DONE!_]
[Spot 2 - _DONE!_]
[Spot 3 - _betta lover1507's Sylvia_]
[Spot 4 - _MyRainbowBettaFish's Honeycomb_]


----------



## teeneythebetta

WOW! She looks beautiful!! Thank you so much! :welldone:


----------



## WildFlower

Okay no worries!


----------



## 3l1zabeth

OH MY GOSH!!!! Dakota looks AMAZING. Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## pinkcupid765

Could you draw one of my fish? You can pick whichever one you want in my gallery. But if you don't have any time, no worries^.^! 

P.S: You're art is amazing!!! omg


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

I would love one of Honeycomb(if its free)! He is in my albums, so just pick the picture you like best!

Love your work, and i am in no hurry, so whenever you can get it done is great!!

Thanks!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

WOOPS! Just realized i already posted on this thread lol. Sorry bout that! Just ignore the post above me 0.0


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Are you still doing these?


----------

